# C.B kassina senegalensis



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi everyone,

a friend of mine has recently bred kassina senegalensis (senegal running frogs)
there a decently priced frog but there really stunning,ive uploaded a pic for you all although it is a bit blurry :lol2:,what you think?


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ms-senegal-froglet-picture188454t-photo-1.jpg

froglett (fully metamorphosed since pic was taken) i know its blurry will try to get some better pics


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You are aware that many android phones have 2 image folders? One is just thumbnail images where the phone stores the little thumbnails it shows in gallery view, the other is the actual photographs. I say this, as in all honest you appear to have taken the photo from the wrong folder. Combined with the blurry nature of the photograph, it really could be anything. Newt, morphing froglet, floating bit of dog poop, it really is impossible to tell.

Congrats to your friend though on breeding a brown blob.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

The price of these never came into it?

Its a captive bred runninhg frog. Might not be worth alot but it's an achievment. It's not often done. I think i know 1 guy in poland who bred red leg running frogs and thats it. 

It's not about money you know lol


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

As this is a forum for open discussion please give us some details of their captive care,breeding habits and care of the tadpoles.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

colinm said:


> As this is a forum for open discussion please give us some details of their captive care,breeding habits and care of the tadpoles.


Exactly what i was about to say. Maybe you or your friend could show us how it was achieved, sure there would be genuine inerest then.


----------



## snakesalive93 (Oct 31, 2012)

just looked at the so called captive bred Senegal's from Scotland,any there is no way I belive they have been cb,for 1 it looks like some kind of terrestrial setup,the kind that may be used for dart frogs,2 they are nothing like the quality of the ones were talking about,and how come there's only two when they spawn in there hundreds


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

snakesalive93 said:


> just looked at the so called captive bred Senegal's from Scotland,any there is no way I belive they have been cb,for 1 it looks like some kind of terrestrial setup,the kind that may be used for dart frogs,2 they are nothing like the quality of the ones were talking about,and how come there's only two when they spawn in there hundreds


You can tell all that from 2 photographs of 1 frog on a twig? Wow, ever likely you think that blurry images an inch across are useful! :lol2: Did you consider that maybe the seller bought them from the breeder and was selling them on? Did you maybe consider that zoomed in detail photograph does NOT show the entire viv?

Heck, those photos are better than the garbage you keep posting....

Meh, you spoiled my attempt to ignore you until you posted something constructive.... I did try folks, honestly I did! :lol2:

You have issues with a guy who was selling 2 frogs, with clear photographs of one of them. You wonder why we have issues with you posting tiny blurry images of brown blobs?

Might I introduce you to the teapot Mr Kettle? :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If the friend is selling them,why not just put an add in classifieds?Chat isn`t allowed there.Just post a decent picture and your price,then you can sell them.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whats that got to do with it?There is no evidence that anyone has bred any of these.There are some very strange photos on here.One of which shows some Cardioglossa tadpoles.I asked for photos of the adults and their vivariums out of interest but none were forthcoming.Why not share the information?

I certainly would be interested to know because I have a trio of Leptopelis macrotis,so please enlighten me how your friend managed to keep and bree them.

As for the Cardioglossa you have picked a species that there are only photos of dead ones on the internet.If I were selling tadpoles at £100 each I certainly would include photos of the adults.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

This thread has got ridiculous. 38 posts deleted because a few people cannot play nicely.

This is an open forum, people are allowed to have opinions regardless of their experience. Everyone gets a fair hearing.

In future, I expect that within all reason, threads will be kept on topic, and these personal grudges will be kept of the forum.

Andy


----------

